# Help With Turning!



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Check out Snowboard Addiction (as mentioned in another thread). Worth the $.


----------



## GoWithTheSnow (May 20, 2020)

Donutz said:


> Check out Snowboard Addiction (as mentioned in another thread). Worth the $.


I went to Snowboard Addiction's website, seems like they have some great stuff there. For now, I will watch the free stuff and if I feel I need more, I'll try paying.  thanks


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Search Ryan Knapton on youtube for his carving tips


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

freshy said:


> Search Ryan Knapton on youtube for his carving tips


Or just to make you wonder how you'll ever be half the rider he is 😂


----------



## GoWithTheSnow (May 20, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Or just to make you wonder how you'll ever be half the rider he is 😂


true, Ryan Knapton is just the carving god.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I think the proper posture and stance make turning much easier. You also have better stability and get bucked around much less when you stay stacked over your board. Scarving and skidded turn skills should come before full on carving.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

WigMar said:


> I think the proper posture and stance make turning much easier. You also have better stability and get bucked around much less when you stay stacked over your board. Scarving and skidded turn skills should come before full on carving.


I kinda don't agree on the last point. I tried the "school" way of approaching it my first time, but it wasn't until I tried putting the board on edge and get into some steeper terrain later that day that it clicked. Putting off learning the essentials can lead to some really bad habits, and the risk of catching an edge will be higher if you wait. There are plenty safe ways to learn carving, waiting will "flatten" the learning curve and instructors get more out of it though.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Rip154 said:


> I kinda don't agree on the last point. I tried the "school" way of approaching it my first time, but it wasn't until I tried putting the board on edge and get into some steeper terrain later that day that it clicked. Putting off learning the essentials can lead to some really bad habits, and the risk of catching an edge will be higher if you wait. There are plenty safe ways to learn carving, waiting will "flatten" the learning curve and instructors get more out of it though.


Balancing on an edge is extremely difficult to beginners so it depends where the person is at I guess. I'd want to see a little confidence getting down the hill with skidded turns and weight in the right place first.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Weight in the right place is over the edge though, so until that happens, it's halfway there.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I meant weight forward not on the back foot mostly, the first major hurdle that takes a while for people to get past.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Best thing is take some lessons, second best is post a vid of yer self and we shall critique and third watch the creepy basement vid.


----------

